# E36 rear shocks would fit E46?



## guzplace (Apr 16, 2004)

I found a lot of cheap E36 BOGE rear shocks in my local market but my question is that how can i make sure they would fir E46 the parts people they claim they are the same but what i know is that E46 fits E36 and NOT the other way round ?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know about valving and such, but certain makes spec the same shock. If you look at TCKline, they spec the same ones for E36 and E46, even though Koni has different parts for them.


----------



## guzplace (Apr 16, 2004)

i am not talking about different axles
i am talking about REAR shocks
for E36 and E46 ?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Oops, I edited my post. Hope it makes sense now.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

The e36 and e46 rear suspension is pretty much identical, so the rear shocks should be interchangeable. (The e46 is slightly wider, but the same.) One thing about Boge shocks is that they don't last long, so even though they are cheaper than aftermarket ones, they would probably need replacement more often. (Consensus is that OEM e36 M3 ones only last 40K miles or so.) Konis, Bilsteins, etc will last much longer than this at the expense of a higher price.


----------

